# Concrete!



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm so glad this is the end of it as I'm sick of the sight of it!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

A new barn in the works Matt ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Its a stable block we are doing for a customer. Bloody horse's!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

My thoughts exactly. Unfortunately they help pay the bills around here.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well the same with this but Roberta's bloody thing does sod all! She'll get a shock when her parents move to wales and sell the sable and paddocks!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> I'm so glad this is the end of it as I'm sick of the sight of it!
> 
> View attachment 2191


That doesn't look level at all, mate. You might need to start over.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I totally dislike working concrete. Hot, Heavy, Messy and if you get a burn Do Not Use A Burn Spray !!!! It will light you up for sure!!!!! Good job Matt! Chris thats level on that side of the pond. They live on the more rounded side!!! LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

How many yards do you have there Matt ?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Looks like one big yard to me. How do you keep it mowed ?

As for the level...you want it pitched so the crap rolls down hill like it does at work.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Chris I can see what you mean but trust me its %$£"&*^ level alright!

Rodney very funny!

Don do you mean how much concrete? 35 square yards.

Brian mowed? Lost me there.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thought it was measured in meter's!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

It is but Don asked for yards!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Playing off what the other guys said, Don asked how many yards I looked in the back ground saw the pasture and made referance to it as a lawn that gets mowed, dumb humor.

As for Chris's comment about the level, there is phrase used here in bussiness. Crap always rolls down hill, meaning even though the guy at the top is responceable for a job, no one wants to accept a mistake so they pass the blame onto the guy below them, hence...crap rolls down hil.

To me it looks like a job well done. I like the machine you used to level. And....was it just three of you doing all that work ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I see Brian. Thank you, no there was 4 of us.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Still a good day work for 4 men.

Now you have to start the building, then putting up hey, then, then....


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Looks to me like those chaps knew what they were doing...always nice to have experienced guys.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Someone else is put the stables up. We'll finish things off with what ever fencing and gates needs doing.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I have always enjoyed fencing work. Keep em straight and tight







.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Me too.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Good, I'll call you guys when my riding arena fence materials show up !! LOL


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

We can do that, a good price for you to Tom!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice jobs Matt !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you Brian.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Looks to me as if you know how to put in a good days work !

Very professional looking, well most of em


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

OUCH !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeah who needs friends!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

They look great Matt. I do enjoy doing that sort of stuff when the old body lets me. Lately it hasn't.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you Tom, we try our best! It can be hard work, we have a digger with a post thumper (250kg weight) on it plus a post hole borer for gate posts.


----------

